# Windows7 & XP (VPC) trying to install scanner



## Valacapt (Jun 21, 2007)

I am running virtual XP in Windows 7 Professional. I have loaded the driver for a scanner and two imaging programs recognize the TWAIN, but neither brings up the TWAIN window and neither scans. I have tried to find help in FAQs and such without luck. Will appreciate help or pointer to information. Thanks


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You cannot use scanning software on a virtual machine.


----------



## Valacapt (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks - I had the same problem thinking I could install a printer, as well. Bonus question: Can I access system printer from a program in VPC? I'm going to find instruction site/manual, but this question has some urgency.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You might be able to install printers. Network printers should be fairly straight forward as they will use the ethernet network to connect. For USB printers, they will probably will not work in n a virtual machine.


----------



## Valacapt (Jun 21, 2007)

Had not thought of that. Printer network capable. Will give it a try. 
Thank you.


----------

